# HMS Herthrop



## Red Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi
One of my ancestors was in the RNR and served aboard HMS Herthrop, as a trimmer, from 5 May 1919 to 14 October 1919.

Can anybody tell me anything about this ship please.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Red Hunter said:


> Hi
> One of my ancestors was in the RNR and served aboard HMS Herthrop, as a trimmer, from 5 May 1919 to 14 October 1919.
> 
> Can anybody tell me anything about this ship please.


Do you mean HMS HEYTHROP ?.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Red Hunter said:


> Hi
> One of my ancestors was in the RNR and served aboard HMS Herthrop, as a trimmer, from 5 May 1919 to 14 October 1919.
> 
> Can anybody tell me anything about this ship please.


Try this,
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=5860


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings Red - picture of HMS Heythrop (L85) on www.photoship.co.uk - hope this is of interest. BV


----------



## Red Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

Many thanks for the links, folks. It must be Heythrop as he served in minesweepers all his time in the service. I have a copy of his service record and the handwritten entry clearly states Herthrop. This must be a mistake on the part of who wrote it.
In the column for "rate" for this entry it says M.S.C. What does this mean? He passed out of HMS Vivid as a trimmer.


----------

